# Stalling action for a automatic???please help



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

I have a 2014 2.0L turbo diesel gen 1 Cruze, and I'm wondering if all turbo diesel cruze's do this, I noticed that when I come to a complete stop I heard it throws it self in neutral? Then when I let off it likes to jolt into 1st and make the car jump alittle?? Is that normal??I just purchased this car so trying to find out if that is true, a buddy of mine that owns one said that it is true but I don't know the reason, he told me to just slide it over to m1 when I come to a stop to quit it from doing that...my first turbo diesel car I've ever owned..

Thanks


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Yep, they all do that. Welcome to the forum and to diesel ownership! I am just shy of 170K miles on my 2014 diesel Cruze and still loving every mile!


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

diesel said:


> Yep, they all do that. Welcome to the forum and to diesel ownership! I am just shy of 170K miles on my 2014 diesel Cruze and still loving every mile!


I'm definitely not use to it lol


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

SCR3AMZ said:


> I'm definitely not use to it lol


After a couple weeks you won't even notice it. There are a few quirky things with the transmission that you will get used to. It's a very robust unit, and no diesel owners that I can recall have reported any transmission issues.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

diesel said:


> SCR3AMZ said:
> 
> 
> > I'm definitely not use to it lol
> ...


Oh ok, yea I'm use til it alittle brake shift down hard alittle


----------



## CRAKZOR (May 18, 2016)

25k miles automatic 2014 ls here same. i wonder if a tune would fix it


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

CRAKZOR said:


> 25k miles automatic 2014 ls here same. i wonder if a tune would fix it


Completely different transmission.


----------



## OkieTD (Jun 17, 2014)

Same, I havent had any of the quirky transmission clunkiness in a long time. She is still incredibly lagtastic off the line, but at speed she passes like a champ. I went ahead and had the transmission filter and flush done at 95k. Didnt notice anything different in the way she responds, and the dealership didnt notice or mention anything about the transmission itself (shavings etc).


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

How many miles on the car? I posted in a thread last week about having a similar issue with my transmission. What diesel said is correct for the most part (not the smoothest downshifts, or upshifts in this car), but from the title of your thread, I think your issue may be a bit past what is "normal". My car is actually in the shop right now being diagnosed. My issue was that when the car was up to op. temp. and I would be sitting at a traffic light or stop sign, whenever I would take my foot off the break to give it some "gas" the car would almost feel like it stalled and then BAM! it would throw itself into first gear, making the car lurch forward. The tech who drove around with me seems to think it's a faulty solenoid, but was unsure until he could get it in the garage and work on it. Hopefully it's nothing serious. I still have my 100k powertrain warranty though, so that's a little peace of mind. If your issue is anything like I described above, I would take it in. If it's not that bad, then yes, diesel is correct with his statement.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The car does this to reduce fuel consumption while sitting still. It takes less power, and therefore less fuel to idle in neutral vs. any gear.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

plasticplant said:


> How many miles on the car? I posted in a thread last week about having a similar issue with my transmission. What diesel said is correct for the most part (not the smoothest downshifts, or upshifts in this car), but from the title of your thread, I think your issue may be a bit past what is "normal". My car is actually in the shop right now being diagnosed. My issue was that when the car was up to op. temp. and I would be sitting at a traffic light or stop sign, whenever I would take my foot off the break to give it some "gas" the car would almost feel like it stalled and then BAM! it would throw itself into first gear, making the car lurch forward. The tech who drove around with me seems to think it's a faulty solenoid, but was unsure until he could get it in the garage and work on it. Hopefully it's nothing serious. I still have my 100k powertrain warranty though, so that's a little peace of mind. If your issue is anything like I described above, I would take it in. If it's not that bad, then yes, diesel is correct with his statement.


I had the dealer look at it the day before I picked it up and they said every thing was fine.. but that's basically what it is


----------



## GlennGlenn (Nov 27, 2015)

C&D noticed the issue during their 2014 test. The initial " stall" is noticeable and it's part of the neutral at stop and also tq management. It's normal. Every one I've driven has done it. You get used to it.


----------



## SCR3AMZ (May 15, 2016)

GlennGlenn said:


> C&D noticed the issue during their 2014 test. The initial " stall" is noticeable and it's part of the neutral at stop and also tq management. It's normal. Every one I've driven has done it. You get used to it.


Yea I'm starting to notice it's normal from what every one is saying, so I'm trying to get use to it, I do love the car


----------

